# Coconut update



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Here are a couple of photos of Coconut. He is not difficult to spot among his brothers... Is he??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Very cute!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the pics of coconut - especially them all feeding! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely looking puppy - just two more weeks 
Poor Peanut - she has no idea - she is about to be confronted by a cute blond brother AND her ears will be constantly damp and chewed


----------



## sophiecutiepoo (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh my word, what a cutie! I love his large black nose.  so very heart warming.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He is adorable!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What a lovely puppy, you must be getting so excited about bringing him home.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, I am beyond excited. He has the same mischievous face as Peanut and the breeder has already told us that he is very "outgoing". I translate that as hectic... 

To be honest, I am sure it will be Peanut hanging from coconut's ears... She is going to exhaust him... I bet my last dollar...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Outgoing sounds like a very good euphemism for mayhem. My sister who chose Rufus asked the seller which pup had the most "personality". In her mind she thought it meant the same thing as personable.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yep, and we went for the 'one with character'! its amazing how many ways there are to say it!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We didn't get to pick either of ours, they were both the last of the litter to be sold....and they are both calm biddable dogs, which is perfect for us.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Cutienut!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was told Ozzy was very lovable and laid back. Well he sure is lovable with a very outgoing personality and a whole lot of character!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Today Lucas, the breeder, told us that's the little man had his first set of vaccinations this morning and that he can be packed up on Saturday. He is healthy and strong.

It is good am very busy at work or I could snatch him tomorrow 

waiting, waiting.....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I was told Ozzy was very lovable and laid back. Well he sure is lovable with a very outgoing personality and a whole lot of character!!


Ozzy never booked laid back.... he is anything but a little flower. He is a fighterpoo!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We will all be waiting, waiting too, for you to get the little scamp and start to post photos of every aspect of his first hours, days, weeks and months at home. Please, please, please indulge us!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Fairlie, you really are tempting fate.....

when I monopolise the entire board, don't blame me!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Monopolize away! It's like Christmas for me when someone gets into a photo posting frenzy. If it's a puppy it's like Christmas and Easter rollled in together.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

So, we are finally home with the little man.. he is a sweet tiny thing, not as outgoing as Peanut was and quite restrained, but then he is faced by peanut.....

I am quite worried about peanut. On one hand she is wagging her tail at him from quite a distance although at some point this evening she wanted to play and jumped on him, so he screamed out of there in terror.

Just now, all was going well when we were going upstairs to bed. She was in the staircase and he followed us behind on the entrance hall. All of a sudden, peanut charged at him , he run out screaming to the kitchen and she followed him to attack him again. I shouted at peanut and he left him alone.

I have removed all the toys from the floor and I am being careful with the food as peanut will not control herself if he tries to take a toy.

Is this normal? I am giving a lot of affection to Peanut so that she is not jealous, but clearly she is. I can see that she wants to play with him but also she is being quite "removed" at times.

He is such a tiny thing that I am worried she will hurt him as she is a brute.

Help please.....

Some photos attached...


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Another one....


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

And the last one. I am very worried about Peanut hurting Coconut.....


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I had exactly the same fears when I brought Carley home. She was VERY tiny at 4.5 lbs and Sami was beside himself with confusion. He would stand over her and not let her walk around and he constantly licked her head until it stayed wet! He would try to play and would roll her. I ended up on the floor for 3 days . . . literally. I tried not to interfere to much but she would run to my lap when she felt afraid and I would hold her. I did give a lot of attention to Sami to like you are doing. Lo and behold on day 3 it was like she came out of her shell and was tired of being picked on . . . she grabbed onto his ear and was swinging like an earbob!! She yipped and growled at him to leave her alone!!
From that day foward she has been the boss!!
Give it a few days as this is big changes for Peanut and she is trying to figure it all out. Its almost as if they are thinking tomorrow that little runt will go home . . . right?
I dont think there are many right and wrongs, you know your poo and just have to adjust your reactions to fit the situation.
Something I kept forgeting is they do pick up on your vibs so try to keep calm and use your normal voice and keep the routine as normal as possible and remember . . . puppies need a LOT of sleep.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I've never been in your situation so can't advise except to say except that love and a sense of humour will see you through anything. Coconut is so cute, I think Peanut will come around in a few days. Give them time.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a cutie! Don't worry, just stay calm and laid back, it will all work out. You really enjoy your second one in the puppy phase I think, it's a lovely experience. Different from the first time.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Please try not to worry too much. Coconut is obviously a squealer (Kiki was) and Peanut is just being her wonderful bouncy full on self. I'm convinced that Dot and Peanut are character clones - so many of your posts about her remind me of Dot 

Keep handfuls of puppy kibble in your pocket, on the mantle piece on the window ledges - anywhere and everywhere where Peanut cannot actually get them by herself (suspended from the ceiling ). Use food as a distraction and as a positive reinforcer of calm behaviour. If she is bounding towards him call 'Puppies' and give her a treat as soon as she comes to you, no doubt Coconut will soon waddle over to investigate - aske Peanut to sit and give her another treat before offering one to him, while they are both close and she is not eating him give the occasional treat. She will soon see him as a positive thing.
Also put him in the kitchen behind the gate or in his crate to ensure he gets plenty of opportunity for undisturbed sleep and have quality Peanut time while he is sleeping - extra walks, trips out in the car, etc.
It took Inzi about a month to be happy around Kiki - and she had grown up with our JRT and had no reason to be quite so anti small dog, but there you go - now they are best of friends. Kiki was horrified when Dot came home, for about 24 hours - but then Dot being Dot was completely not fazed by Kiki barking at her!
It'll be ok - try not to mind too much Peanut just needs to work him out and he just needs to get used to his new home and find his feet.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm sure all the lucky people with two poos will be able to give you lots of tips, but wanted to say that coconut is just gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you for your reassuring posts. I feel better after reading them and also because Peanut has been good to him today, so far..... 

We are giving Peanut a lot of treats, love, playtime.. Time alone... Well, I have been going pretty much all night, although not Coconut's fault. He slept in his crate in the bedroom, as most of you recommended (thank you!!) and he is a good as gold. He only cries when he wants to go to the toilet, which is every 3 or even 4 hours. He is taken downstairs, put in the artificial grass and that's it, done. Today, he had only had 1 accident, he knows that the artificial grass is there for a reason. (Peanut thinks it is a big fluffy carpet) 

She had been more gentle with him and even gave him her little tennis ball twice, literally she threw it as his feet as in, let's play!!! 

I will take your comments on board. So, I will keep calm and will stress less. Thanks a lot, it means a lot to me that you replied... 

By the way Marzi, yesterday there were 3 puppies waiting to be collected. Coconut is quite calm and so was the other black boy. Now...... The only girl of the litter who is black and tan is MAD. Just the same as Peanut was (is...) outreagously crazy. Very sweet. 

Apparently there is always an Alpha dog in the litter that is the nutcake one. I think I got Peanut (the breeder told me at the time) and it looks like Dot is the one of her litter. I love that they are bonkers. 

Coconut is just a balm of calmness and is is the more gentle little thing. A new different perspective on. Cockerpoos! 

Here there is another photo of this morning. 

Thanks all!!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Best photo ever! I love it, what a peaceful pup.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, that is a gorgeous photo. glad things are a bit better now.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

A quick update about things at home. ....

Peanut is actually being a great big sister, she loves playing with him and does everything in her power to make sure he follows her. She gets a toy and shakes it around him to make sure he follows her and then does a judo manoeuvre to put him on the floor. She barks, growls, and just goes MAD around him so that she catches his attention. Sometimes she is so excited that she hurts him a little, but then he is a squeeler and cries, but she doesn´t hurt him, really. 

Coconut is a calm puppy until he is not! He has found his voice very quickly and growls at Peanut and barks at her when playing. It took Peanut months to realise she could bark, but then, he is just following his sister!

However, God help us!! he is going to manage to shredd the house to nothing. He will chew it to its foundations.... Peanut never chewed....he is on his way to chew the bricks of the house from the bottom. 

Also, Peanut broke the world record for delayed response to Potty training..it took her 5 months as we didn´t dare shouting at her. One day we did and that was it. She got it. It was like "ahh, you didn´t tell me i had to do it outside!!!". Coconut has managed the art of doing things outside in 24 hours. I am not kidding. 24 hours. Amazing. 

Also, he learnt to sit and go down in 1 day. But he will not listen to his name. Little bugger. 

Anyway, all going well over here and definitely having a second dog is the best thing ever. Highly recommended.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Brilliant - good to know that the baby nut is settling in so well and that the big nut is being so good


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

oh yes, one thing is for sure, they are BOTH nuts in their own ways. But nothing compares to Peanut, she is the one instigating all the play, barking, jumping and chaos. 

If he had been like her i would have had to take prozac for a few months


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I missed your post about Coconut coming home (its been a bit a busy couple of weeks in PoppyLove world  ). 

He sounds like he is settling in really well, and Peanut is obviously thrilled to have a little playmate. Its great that she has taken to him straight away, and that must be a positive sign of the bond they will develop in time. Clever Coconut for getting the hang of toilet training so quickly. Obviously he'll make up for keeping your floors clean by chewing things instead.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I missed it too! Sounds like it's a mixture of absolutely delightful and seriously stressful  (such a delicate precious little bundle is enough of a responsibility without the added excitement of a hyper Peanut barging around!). Poppy plays like a ten ton truck  Lovely that things are developing well!


----------

